# AR-15 ?'s



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I am looking for a new AR-15, but with so many choices and brands I am quite confused as what to get. I am not in to the tactical thing, so a basic rifle would be fine for me. I was thinking along the lines of a M4 A2 style w/carry handle. What should I be looking for as far as quality is concerned? Is one brand better than another? I have looked at RockRiver, Bushmaster, Windham and Smith & Wesson. Leaning toward Bushmaster or RockRiver. Help please.......


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I like DPMS for a basic AR. I have two, both work great, and they are on the cheap side. For just plinking and fun shooting, look at the sportical.-----------SS


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Same deal...looking to pick one up. I don't want the A2...I want flat top, with flip up sights, collapsable stock, forearm which allows attachments (no plastic). Tons of options out there...just not sure what lower/upper, components are best bang for buck. Those Noveske rifles are pretty sweet but big $$.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

gdog said:


> Same deal...looking to pick one up. I don't want the A2...I want flat top, with flip up sights, collapsable stock, forearm which allows attachments (no plastic). Tons of options out there...just not sure what lower/upper, components are best bang for buck. Those Noveske rifles are pretty sweet but big $$.


http://www.stagarms.com/product_info.ph ... cts_id=215

I ordered this one back in May. Should be here any day now. Cost a hair over $900 with taxes. I'll be topping it with a Vortex StrikeFire and MBUS sights for back up. Still not sure on the other accessories yet.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well I just purchased an unfired Bushmaster XM15 E2S off KSL. Wouldn't you know it, on the drive back home there was a coyote standing in the sagebrush not 30 yards off the road, and I have this new rifle and no bullets...... I hope this is a good rifle and it gets plenty of use.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Well I just purchased an unfired Bushmaster XM15 E2S off KSL. Wouldn't you know it, on the drive back home there was a coyote standing in the sagebrush not 30 yards off the road, and I have this new rifle and no bullets...... I hope this is a good rifle and it gets plenty of use.


Good sign of things to come.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You are a quick mover, in 4 hours from considering things to being an owner after driving an hour away.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a bushy xm15 e2s and I think its the most shot rifle in my collection. I love it and I think you will too.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> You are a quick mover, in 4 hours from considering things to being an owner after driving an hour away.


Very true, I have never been known to be a patient person. I think it was a good deal, and I had to jump on it before it was gone.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Gee I thought you were a CMMG guy?


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I am looking for a new AR-15, but with so many choices and brands I am quite confused as what to get. I am not in to the tactical thing, so a basic rifle would be fine for me. I was thinking along the lines of a M4 A2 style w/carry handle. What should I be looking for as far as quality is concerned? Is one brand better than another? I have looked at RockRiver, Bushmaster, Windham and Smith & Wesson. Leaning toward Bushmaster or RockRiver. Help please.......


You really can't go wrong with a Rock River. They are a great quality, great shooting rifle. I'm currently getting together all the parts for a new 3gun rifle. It'll have a Boise Tactical Billeted Reciever.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Gee I thought you were a CMMG guy?


I do love my CMMG's but I have been know to drift away and pick up a DPMS, Bushy or Colt on occasion.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

most of those different brands of guns are all made at the same place... aka are the same gun.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I went to Lee Kay today and shot it. What a blast! I can't believe out of all the guns I have purchased over the years I never considered an AR-15 until now. These things rock, and I shot like crap at 100 yards but it was fun.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Were you shooting iron sights or with an optic?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Were you shooting iron sights or with an optic?


I was shooting iron sights. I really should have started at about 50 yards with it to see where I was hitting. I was on the 100 yard range dialing in the 30.06 and .17 HMR and only took the AR to get some rounds through it and make sure it functioned properly. My buddies shot that distance fine with it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im glad you like shooting it! They can really be a lot of fun. Hopefully you will get a chance to get those iron sights right where you want them pretty soon


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Chaser said:


> gdog said:
> 
> 
> > Same deal...looking to pick one up. I don't want the A2...I want flat top, with flip up sights, collapsable stock, forearm which allows attachments (no plastic). Tons of options out there...just not sure what lower/upper, components are best bang for buck. Those Noveske rifles are pretty sweet but big $$.
> ...


I just put a strikefire on my RRA Operator. Same with Magpul buis. It's a good system. The scope is no eotech, but for the money its worth it. I was shooting clay pigeons with it at 250-300 yards this weekend using the 2 power magnifier. Pretty respectable for a red dot sight.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I went to Lee Kay today and shot it. What a blast! I can't believe out of all the guns I have purchased over the years I never considered an AR-15 until now. These things rock, and I shot like crap at 100 yards but it was fun.


Shooting Ars is different than shooting other rifles. It takes a while to get used to the gun, how to manipulate it, etc. Keep at it your groups will tighten. They are a blast to shoot. Consider putting an optic on it? Red dots are great on those guns and even a scope does wonders to your accuracy. I have found that when using an Ar to hunt with, it is all but impossible to shoot with that peep sight under anything but the best conditions.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Colt makes a nice AR. My bro bought one new at Get Some in Orem a week ago.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

www.americanspiritarms.com


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

High Desert Elk said:


> http://www.americanspiritarms.com


Im building a Grendel right now and the upper is a non-reciprocating side charging upper. Im super excited!


----------

